# How long till you start feeling Tren A?



## danielbiker

Hey Guys,

I have a question for you.If you pinn TREN A 100mg EOD how long it takes till you start feeling it?Thanks


----------



## Yaya

Feel toxic by the 3rd shot


----------



## coltmc4545

I don't "feel" the gym intensity or strength gains for around 3-4 weeks. I start getting trensomnia after the first week and night sweats shortly after that. I feel the sides first.


----------



## NbleSavage

Agree with Colt. Insomnia and sweats by the 1st or 2nd week for me. Beast Mode by 3rd or 4th week.


----------



## JM750

For me it was a good 4 weeks before I really noticed it kicking in. I did get the sides, shot of breath, sweats (at times, not every night) wanted to kill people, and one weird side for me was I would get charlie horse muscle cramps. Especially if I'd stretch like you would when you 1st wake up in bed. Those were horrible.


----------



## Yaya

I usually feel like shit quick, as ive said i respond fast to tren


----------



## metsfan4life

I dont feel shit


----------



## JM750

metsfan4life said:


> I dont feel shit



Are you saying ever? Or did you just start a run? Have you ever ran it before?


----------



## grind4it

Like stated above I feel the side with Tren A within days. Honestly, around week 5 is when I start felling the Tren Effect. The bitch is I'm not man enough to run it longer than 8 weeks. The shit kills me....literally! God, I love it.


----------



## JM750

I have a love/hate relationship with it.  I never wanted to come off of it, I started to run it at higher and higher doses (like an idiot) and the sides were killing me. Had to get off of it. Next run I will be a bit smarter. I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Hero Swole

You really are my dad. Im just like you. Lmao


----------



## Hero Swole

i really started seeing them gains at week 5-6. thats when i got hooked on tren. the sides start sooner. if you are running it with low test be careful not to take too much arimidex. i crashed my estro and i was feeling like shit 4 weeks into the cycle. i decided to drop the adex and baam a week later. GOD MODE ENSUED! it varies from person to person though. i seem to tolerate the sides pretty well. right now the major issue is the sweating. i had tren cough once pinning eod.


----------



## 49ER

I get stronger within a week way stronger and start noticing changes in my body within 3 weeks


----------



## Hollywood72

Tren A is the only steroid I've ever "felt". Problem is my body hates the acetate or something and I had to stop the run. Hopefully E doesn't do that for me but I won't know until the fall.


----------



## 49ER

Hollywood72 said:


> Tren A is the only steroid I've ever "felt". Problem is my body hates the acetate or something and I had to stop the run. Hopefully E doesn't do that for me but I won't know until the fall.



Opposite with me when I do e I feel lile shit I get horrible insomnia for some reason I can tolerate ace alot better


----------



## chicken wing

I'm on tren a rt now and I felt sides after 3rd pin.


----------



## Four1Thr33

I felt just about nothing the whole cycle, I just don't really show signs of anything
Sometimes I think it's weird
But only a few nights of sweets and no insomnia
Two times getting tren cough
And have used both E and A


----------



## 11Bravo

I don't feel shit, but I sweat like hell. Tren will start putting the size on quick.


----------



## losieloos

3rd day for me.


----------



## 11Bravo

Be careful mixing tren and tequila. It makes me want to hurt people.


----------



## 49ER

Have any of you nicked a vein with tren last time I did brought me to my knees coughing and throwing up lol


----------



## Hero Swole

I did once an i coughed so much my balls started hurting. The weird thing is that ive knicked veins a couple of times afterward and got nothing. A tad of blood came up to the syringe on various occasions.


----------



## Anabolic Reality

danielbiker said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question for you.If you pinn TREN A 100mg EOD how long it takes till you start feeling it?Thanks



I think that's a pretty subjective question. The aggression and intensity associated with it usually happens with me in hindsight. Like...I didn't realize I was being a prick at the time, but now that I think about it I probably shouldn't of called her "a trailer park whore."  Or told her" i cant fucking stand looking at you, you're a fucking disgusting white trash piece if shit". Get me?


----------



## Hero Swole

Anabolic Reality said:


> I think that's a pretty subjective question. The aggression and intensity associated with it usually happens with me in hindsight. Like...I didn't realize I was being a prick at the time, but now that I think about it I probably shouldn't of called her "a trailer park whore."  Or told her" i cant fucking stand looking at you, you're a fucking disgusting white trash piece if shit". Get me?



Haha you bring back memories. Good point. You dingleberry whore.


----------



## ripped_one

Test + tren makes me feel awesome, with the only side effect being a little acne, oily skin, and and a high electricity bill as I have to keep the ac cranked way down at night so I dont sweat so bad.  It has some minor mental effects, for me its a little like being 18 again... want to get my wife nekkid every chance I get.  Insomnia is there as well but not consistent enough to be a deal breaker... its well worth it for thr positive effects.

My experience is it kicks in strength wise by the 2nd week and you just keep getting stronger.  You should notice body comp changes by week 4 or 5.

Im wrapping up my first run with it in 4 weeks and it will be in my next run for sure.


----------



## danielbiker

I start the second week on Tren 100mg EOD/Var 50mg Ed/Test 140mg Eod ( 5 pinns so far) and i do not feel anything yet.It may be too yearly i guess.


----------



## ripped_one

Does anyone else have sex drive problems on tren?  IE, you are a 24hr hour walking hard on.  I am not the type to think about it all day, but it sure does cross my mind a hell of a lot more than normal.  Definitely as much mental as it is physical.


----------



## Crowley

Week 1 about day I  I start feeling the sides.... Night Sweats! 
Week 2-3 is when I start really feeling & having Strength Gains.....


----------



## Badleroybrown

Crowley said:


> Week 1 about day I  I start feeling the sides.... Night Sweats!
> Week 2-3 is when I start really feeling & having Strength Gains.....


Holy fuck bro. You just bumped a thread from 2013…
Then I look at your profile and you joined in 2013 and had 3 posts.
We’re you abducted by aliens and just got back.
We’re you in a time warp.. 
what happened here???
😂😂😂🤔🤔🤔


----------



## CJ

Badleroybrown said:


> Holy fuck bro. You just bumped a thread from 2013…
> Then I look at your profile and you joined in 2013 and had 3 posts.
> We’re you abducted by aliens and just got back.
> We’re you in a time warp..
> what happened here???
> 😂😂😂🤔🤔🤔


He actually didn't, he hasn't logged on since 2013.

The forum seems to bump stuff randomly on occasion. No idea why.


----------



## Badleroybrown

CJ said:


> He actually didn't, he hasn't logged on since 2013.
> 
> The forum seems to bump stuff randomly on occasion. No idea why.


Oh.. I thought this was strange..🤙


----------



## TODAY

You all laughed at him,

But this is clearly the result of presser's evil eye molocchio curse.


----------



## Jonjon

CJ said:


> He actually didn't, he hasn't logged on since 2013.
> 
> The forum seems to bump stuff randomly on occasion. No idea why.


That’s spooky!
Wonder if he’s feeling it yet?


----------



## Dex

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with Colt. Insomnia and sweats by the 1st or 2nd week for me. Beast Mode by 3rd or 4th week.


Oh, really? Screw that. I have insomnia now and only get 3-4hrs a night.


----------

